# WARNING! Important Info! Please read!



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

[email protected]:2guns:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

wheres the important info??


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Joe, that's an email address, not a link..... you've got us sittin on the edge of our seats.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm totally freakin out right now!


----------



## inshoreJAM (Aug 2, 2009)

They already got to him...


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

inshoreJAM said:


> They already got to him...


I'm laughing so hard I got tears rolling down my face. Good one.:thumbup:


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

inshoreJAM said:


> They already got to him...



I guess we'll remember Joe as a guy who really cared about his brothers on the PFF. Thanks Joe.


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

*wtf?*

oh the humanity:blink::blink::blink::blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I think it would be in everyone's best interest if we all went underground til things cool off


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Dawggone! Another one lost!:blink:


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

Soilent Green is People!!! It's peoplllle!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Keep hollerin Joe, we'll get you out of there.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Don't go towards the light Joe... Wait that's no good either :no::no::no::no:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Joe was involved in an epic battle...with zombies... He had figured out how to defeat them...He was trying to pass that knowledge on to us... he had lost his cell phone and couldn't call...the only way to contact us was through this forum...while he was typing....they got him...Joe was a good dude...we shall remember him always....now it's up to us to figure out how to beat them...

Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Joe was involved in an epic battle...with zombies... He had figured out how to defeat them...He was trying to pass that knowledge on to us... he had lost his cell phone and couldn't call...the only way to contact us was through this forum...while he was typing....they got him...Joe was a good dude...we shall remember him always....now it's up to us to figure out how to beat them...
> 
> Sent from the tree stand...


Rule #3 . Never post on the PFF with your back unguarded from the zombies. Joe will be missed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

....






Jim


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

espo16 said:


> Joe was involved in an epic battle...with zombies... He had figured out how to defeat them...He was trying to pass that knowledge on to us... he had lost his cell phone and couldn't call...the only way to contact us was through this forum...while he was typing....they got him...Joe was a good dude...we shall remember him always....now it's up to us to figure out how to beat them...
> 
> Sent from the tree stand...



I heard it was a Fish and Game Drone in the Gulf. 
Vaporized right after posting. 
E5B intercepted and disbursed remaining transmissions. Then scrambled the link.
My step brother's exwife's old boyfriend once worked with a guy who said he saw it on the Internet. 
Must be true


----------



## bywkqhj (Jan 9, 2011)

The imagination and creativity of the members here is simply amazing and I am still wondering what was the original post about, what is so important?


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

seriously without the attempted humor

what is the email address for: i ask because i know that email address and the guy who uses it.


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

I know that email also except its a yahoo account. hmm what is the deal?


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

Well.......?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

This is the last time Joe was seen alive... Just got it in from an intel feed...


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

so funny not, BAN ME


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Murphy's Law said:


> Rule #3 . Never post on the PFF with your back unguarded from the zombies. Joe will be missed
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


Rule #2 cardio.... Joe must have been fat.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Grove said:


> so funny not, BAN ME




Zombie...


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

thats my Boyfriends email address posted you been hollerin at my man!?!?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Ooook... now it's weird.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

it was weird from the start, seriously i even emailed joe and he didnt give a response why its just an email address posted from a guy that i know of


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> Ooook... now it's weird.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


Seriously, someone needs to catch a cobe and we can all move on.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Seriously, someone needs to catch a cobe and we can all move on.


Someone else can catch a cobe.... I'm over that crap and it's not even February! Lol

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------

